# Do you feel poorer now then when your parents were your age?



## stares at error messages (Mar 25, 2021)

When I was a child I wanted to be a different child. As an adult, I want nothing.

I notice that there are things I worry about now, which my parents never worried about. Like every day things. I think my parents probably grew up richer then I grew up being raised by them because when I was kid they never knew to be concerned about money or keeping up with house stuff. Of course they'd freak out when things were bad, but they didn't know things could be bad. I think that in the US people have gotten much poorer over the past 50 years. 50 years ago, I wouldn't be worrying about crappy old shews, not having money for food, or how completely nu-served I am living in the US.

I had this strange experience at the bank once. I was talking with a teller. It came up that she thought it was strange that I keep a good float in my account. She expressed that's it was hard to keep hold of any money. I tried to answer the question by saying I was just frugal. But latter thinking about it, I realised there's nothing I want to buy and there's nothing that I've seen a in a long time that's been marketed to me. When I do see something marketed to me, which happens rarely, I would never want what's being sold. It's very easy to have cash when no one wants you in the economy.

Do you feel poorer now then when your parents were your age?


----------



## JimiHendrix (Mar 25, 2021)

mate, my parents were making 250,000$ when they were my age, what do you think?


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 25, 2021)

stares at error messages said:


> When I was a child I wanted to be a different child


Troon detected.


----------



## stares at error messages (Mar 25, 2021)

Expurgate Contradictions said:


> Troon detected.


No. I wanted to be Tom Swift. Not like playing dress-up. I wanted to be a boy inventor and go on adventures. In reality I was my parent's living Tamagotchi that only got turned on when they wanted accessorize with when showing off the family. There were maybe a few other characters like that which I wanted to be. It's not a gender or sex thing. 


stares at error messages said:


> When I was a child I wanted to be a different child.


Most kids think about what they become when they grow up, I always just wanted to escape to be living a different life as a kid. This has nothing to do with realising I'm much poorer then my parents must have been when they were growing up.


----------



## White Devil (Mar 25, 2021)

Our money is literally worth less than it was when our parents were our age, there is no doubt that we're poorer and have to work harder to have not as much as they had. When I used to ride around with my dad, he used to love to point at classic cars we'd see and go on about how they cost only $2,000 in his day, etc. It gets super fucking annoying and really opens a generational rift (which people take to stupid extremes on the internet). 

Personally, I think it's only going to get worse and our children will have it worse than us economically, as well as socially with all this insane gender and sexual orientation going on now.


----------



## Jabroni (Mar 25, 2021)

Both my parents ran successful businesses and also had high paying jobs, Though I suppose since im relatively young making good money I’d be making similar amounts


----------



## Not Really Here (Mar 25, 2021)

> Do you feel poorer now then when your parents were your age?​


No, "poorer" isn't a word and those fuckups were losers.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 25, 2021)

Not really. I'm making much more money than they were at my age plus they are normie wagies dependent on "bosses", while I am my own Big Boss

I don't really care about money though and self-reliance is much more important to me than consuming, I would rather live in a shack in the woods and sustain on the squirrels I catch than go and have a corporate career


----------



## furūtsu (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm currently an early 20-something, in current year. So uh, lol.

At the risk of sounding pretentious-they did better at this age financially, but I'm doing far better spiritually. I'm not trapped in a collapsing marriage with an abusive alcoholic narc and two kids. I'm poor but at least I'm sane and enjoying my youth (relative to how they "enjoyed" theirs, anyway). They're both hyper-materialistic in order to, I suspect, attempt to recoup the losses they've felt from wasting their younger years on an incredibly toxic relationship that involved hefty amounts of violence, cheating, addiction etc.

And not to sound ~euphoric~ but I have far greater self-awareness, empathy and a capacity for introspection than they ever did. I may end up being a poorer parent, but I won't be a bad one.

The only thing I really look up to my parents for, is my Dad's awesome job running his business with my Granddad. He taught me to aspire to be a business owner and not a corpo slave.



stares at error messages said:


> In reality I was my parent's living Tamagotchi that only got turned on when they wanted accessorize with when showing off the family.


Felt this hard. Sorry you had to go through this, brother.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Mar 25, 2021)

lol idk I wasn't around then


----------



## Fek (Mar 25, 2021)

Poorer..monetarily? Probably.
Poorer spiritually? If only because I'm not as blissfully ignorant as they are.
Poorer-off from a societal standpoint? Lmao.




stares at error messages said:


> I had this strange experience at the bank once. I was talking with a teller. It came up that she thought it was strange that I keep a good float in my account. She expressed that's it was hard to keep hold of any money. I tried to answer the question by saying I was just frugal. But latter thinking about it, I realised there's nothing I want to buy and there's nothing that I've seen a in a long time that's been marketed to me. When I do see something marketed to me, which happens rarely, I would never want what's being sold. It's very easy to have cash when no one wants you in the economy.


I'm not sure this coincides with the question you're asking. Not having anything you want to buy and instead saving your money doesn't inherently mean you're poorer for it. That just seems strange to me.

Either way, all that money you're saving will help when you need it for a couple loaves of bread once inflation catches up.._hey-o_


----------



## Danny (Mar 25, 2021)

Not at all. 
When my folks were my age I thought we were the poorest people around as nothing fancy or new was ever purchased and only the most basic least expensive necessities bought. My senior year of college my dad died at the age of 46, I was 23. Only then did I learn of the family trust that I wouldn't see until 25 without my father passing. 
 Since then the family farm size has doubled and the trust nearly tripled. Looking back my father could have done anything he wanted and traveled the world and still the trust would have grown. His death drove me to work hard to leave a legacy as well and that there's no time to waste. 
 What was just a row crop farm I've added acres to and branched out into dirt work tiling and terracing fields, a trucking authority, and selling seed. Any one of the businesses would easily sustain a family and yet I feel like there's more to do, more to grow.


----------



## Save Goober (Mar 25, 2021)

Nope, my parents were always bad with money among other things.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 25, 2021)

My parents had to go to the outhouse outside to shit and travel to a bathhouse to get a shower. It's easy to forget the many blessings. Who cares if there's no community, cohesion or sanity? We've got the internet to watch cats and deathfats.


----------



## knobslobbin (Mar 25, 2021)

You poors and your small-minded thinking. Adorbs

edit: have you or your parents tried not being poorfags?


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 25, 2021)

Doing way better. My mother was, and still is, horrendous with money. I got turbofucked by proxy since I grew up under her, and it took a long ass time to unlearn those destructive 'spend it while you have it' habits and mentality.

My sister on the other hand is not only wealthier, but also doing infinitely better than basically all of her friends and anyone in our family. I'll be lucky if my peak career earnings match what she makes currently.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Mar 25, 2021)

Well my mom married a man from a upper-middle class family that's the father of my half-sisters while being a stay at home mom. He was a cop however and pulled a 40% on her causing her to leave him. She was a stay at home mom due to his wealth so im not too sure how much of her own money she had. I do know she got significantly poorer after the divorce and left my sisters with him so they could live a better life despite the abuse. Im doing pretty well for myself and i'm stable with no kids of my own so idk.

My dad was in prison at my age so....what do you think? He however did turn his life around before meeting my mom and luckily didn't turn out like most men in the prison system.  

We were never rich, we did struggle a lot for awhile when I was a little kid but things got better as I got older. They now own their own property which is a massive farcry from what we had when I was 5. I'm more educated than my parents but it was a massive mistake for younger me to assume their intelligence. 

They made bad decisions when they were younger, but they did everything they can to give me a decent life. Could they have done better? Sure but compared to my peers in the South I think I got off pretty well.


----------



## PaleTay (Mar 26, 2021)

Essentially. I miss being a kid and having multiple boats, a cabin at a resort, and regularly doing some activity that costs hundreds or thousands every weekend.


----------



## haurchefant (Mar 26, 2021)

I am probably better off than my parents. When my folks were my age they had a kid to provide for on two working class salaries. Neither of my parents ever earned enough money to do a "dad works/SAHM" thing. They were together before the feminism stuff kicked off for the boomer generation and both of their lives have been consumed by constant toil.

However they were intelligent with their money and taught me to be frugal and not a dumbass. They have ended up doing well and I have also made out well thanks to what they taught me.


----------



## Cool Dog (Mar 26, 2021)

My parents were born in a country that was among the 10 richest and now its so third world I would be doing better in mexico

What do you think?


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Mar 26, 2021)

When my parents were my age they were married, had just bought a house, and had me. Take a wild guess.


----------



## stares at error messages (Mar 28, 2021)

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-zzRck1r1f8E/UgpCNJPihtI/AAAAAAAAAKU/z-DxtLEZhxk/s1600/fed-inflation-dollar.jpg


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 28, 2021)

ITT we see Kiwi Farms doesn't understand salaries were a lot lower in the past.


----------



## Yinci (Mar 28, 2021)

White Devil said:


> Our money is literally worth less than it was when our parents were our age, there is no doubt that we're poorer and have to work harder to have not as much as they had. When I used to ride around with my dad, he used to love to point at classic cars we'd see and go on about how they cost only $2,000 in his day, etc. It gets super fucking annoying and really opens a generational rift (which people take to stupid extremes on the internet).
> 
> Personally, I think it's only going to get worse and our children will have it worse than us economically, as well as socially with all this insane gender and sexual orientation going on now.


Idk how to feel about this world. I am happy I am not thrown into a life I don't want and have to live the life I want in secret and in a undeveloped form. I probably wont ever drive and a little more worrying is the society might not ever be able to afford or want to upgrade public transportation.


----------



## Ita Mori (Mar 28, 2021)

Hell no.
My parents never had a cent they didn't feel compelled to spend.


----------



## Yinci (Mar 28, 2021)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> ITT we see Kiwi Farms doesn't understand salaries were a lot lower in the past.


Go on....?

There could be a global slowdown on consumption in the background to prevent a ecological crisis. Car price's are a good example of how more people are being held back but at the same time diving less will produce less emissions and less transporation will reduce GDP and consumption of goods.


----------



## Miss Misery (Mar 28, 2021)

My parents were under 30 when they bought a house in 1979 and it's currently worth exactly what they paid for it, if you adjust for inflation.

My dad made a salary equivalent to $75k per year now and my mom didn't work at the time. The minimum wage was the same in 1979 as it is now, adjusted for inflation.

A dozen eggs, a gallon of milk, a gallon of gas... they all cost about the same back then as they do now, as well as my dad's Datsun pickup, considering inflation...

But I feel so much poorer than they did.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Mar 28, 2021)

In terms of money earned? No. In terms of what I can do with it? Yes. I'm renting my childhood home from my mom at 600/mo in a neighborhood  where the normal rent price is literally double that.
Edit: for further context, that's the entirety of the mortgage payment. Shes been paying that rate for at least several years and she had some bad deals before. Good luck getting anything like that today.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Mar 31, 2021)

Yes, spiritually and culturally the most yet materially as well.

I would happily be a janitor on mars in a vibrant productive society, instead I am fully independent in an overly inflated economy in which nobody is happy or financially independent.  We are all so degenerate and sick by the modern world, and we come to hate everything about it while dreaming of better times.  At this point I would back a dictator to at least roll the dice on getting something better, just not someone like Bill Gates or a Democrat.  Give me a gun-nut, friendly with the Christian nation within America, with Military credentials.


----------



## RussianMozart (Mar 31, 2021)

I know that I am poorer than my parents were at my age. They had a house, were able to support four kids, and had some shares as well. I can't even afford to rent on my own. I doubt that I will have half the wealth that my parents had, or even what my older brothers and sister have. And I doubt it will ever change. The baby boomers and the self serving parasites known as politicians have their wealth and lifestyle. They won't change anything to help a pleb like myself.


----------



## Bussyking7 (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm definitely richer than my parents were at my age. Pretty much everyone is. If you can't beat out your parents you're just a degenerate loser.


----------



## soft breathing (Apr 5, 2021)

Return of the Freaker said:


> When my parents were my age they were married, had just bought a house, and had me. Take a wild guess.


This, 100% this. 
They didn't have more money available per se, but housing, food, cars etc. was just a lot cheaper in comparison.


----------



## Resident Evil (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ve been living off and on between homeless shelters, the library, and sometimes visiting my mom’s place to stay when I get really desperate. I’m fine, and get enough food and water, but even my mom, birthing me at age 18, had a better chance at life and succeeded at it then me, and I’m all on my lonesome mostly.

I’d say yeah. My mama is richer.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Apr 5, 2021)

Financially and socially - all yes. My mother was able to maintain the bills and keep a decently-built roof over her head, and continues to do so to this very day. She has several people she can talk to on Facebook because boomers aren't as shitty as the majority Gen Z are. Finding a millennial (let a lone a GenZer) who hasn't been indoctrinated or browbeaten into libtardism and wokeness is like finding a needle in a haystack in most places.

I couldn't own or maintain a house, nor could I maintain a support system like my mom could. The boomer generation was far better geared towards producing self-sufficient people.


----------



## TheRedChair (Apr 5, 2021)

Short answer Fuck no.

It's funny all of my mulatto siblings are the millionaire stage in life, each taking a different path to achieve it.

Socially?  Yes worse off as people have become more and more tribal in their mindset.

AGAIN  I have to state there is a different mindset of Boomers which are blamed for everything now by  GENERATION FAIL... and The  Jones Generation.  The Boomers believe they could do anything.  The Jones Generation are Cynical.  They don't really trust the government as well they resent Boomers.  The reason why is because Boomers got the things that the Jones Generation didn't get. 

The Jones Generation, growing up got the misery of the Vietnam, The Arab crisis, the rise of gangland, the food crisis in the 70's and 3 economic downturns that was the beginning of the end of the "American Dream" I was making $2.56 per hour and seeing the rising cost of houses just going out of control back then.  AND then we went on screaming into the Crack Head 80's as adults.  Oh yea  Credit was almost impossible back then too.  THAT is another story.

Next thing that no one wants to talk about.  Dirt naps.

Most people DIED in the US well the age was 65.  That is why SS was pegged at 65 years old.  It was until be got into the 90's when the average death age really took off.   You Zoomers and coomers and whatever will live into your late 70's to early 80's  and higher when Tech keeps you alive.

Boomers now... heh most of the can't program a toaster... Jone's are the ones that brought in the Web. Gen X's gave us Social media. Generation fail gave us Cancer Culture. And the Zoomer Generation?  It's a toss up as I have seen some bright people in that group as well as some that can't fun a fucking lawn mower....

Even the Electric starting types.  Heh.

So yes I'm better off than my parents, but I seen too much to say that we are socially better today than they.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes. My parents had their first child, their own residence, and my dad was already years into his career when they were my age. I have none of that. I'm still struggling with finding a basic job and I am sick of it.


----------



## gustodog (Apr 5, 2021)

stares at error messages said:


> She expressed that's it was hard to keep hold of any money.


This is normal. "Up to 40% of Americans can’t pay more than the minimum [payment on their credit cards]". Our society is driven by corporate media and ergo encourages people to be bad with money.









						Almost half of America is now carrying credit card debt, and more of it
					

More Americans, and especially millennials, are being forced by the coronavirus economic crash to carry increasing levels of credit card debt.




					www.cnbc.com
				




The economy is objectively different than it was half a century ago. In a nutshell: the benefits of technology are being primarily reaped by the oligarchy, making them richer and the average person poorer, and they, in general, don't need employees as much as they once did. Outsourcing to the third word, automation, corporations organizing/profiting from piece work (aka the "gig economy", mass migration (referred to as "labor mobility" by corporations), H1Bs, etc. have lessened the need for middle class workers.

Many things in society are traps, grifts, and cons and part of corporate media's job is to distract people from real problems and focus them on nonsense. The Federal Reserve system also, from what I've read, extracts wealth from the economy but I'm not well versed in it enough to summarize how it works.



stares at error messages said:


> It's very easy to have cash when no one wants you in the economy.


I'm a "bug man" that mostly spends money on gadgets/tools, but I don't spend much all things considered (and I'm not such a bug man that I feed big brands: I buy direct from China a lot).



stares at error messages said:


> Do you feel poorer now then when your parents were your age?


When my parents grew up they benefited from a society that still looked upon the population as an economic resource rather than an environmental burden. My dad had union jobs and made more money than me (his jobs were less skilled, but more dangerous than mine). My parents weren't big spenders but did live a comfortable middle class lifestyle that's harder to achieve now.

I feel poorer that my parents were back in the day but part of that comes from my life choices (avoiding corporate jobs) and from the fact that I don't spend much money because I don't want to end up broke like a lot of people I know. I live modestly: no car, no expensive hobbies, not much travel (I travel cheap when I do), no night life, mostly cooking my own food, and utilitarian housing (bought a pretty nice place - almost paid off - in a shitty area that's slowly improving).


----------



## Cabelaz (Apr 5, 2021)

Probably. Dad was military and was an adrenaline junkie- he joined up because of some weird respect of my abusive grandfather who was in Nam and Bush Sr. warmongering.
War fucked him up but he lived in squalor as a state employed landscaper.


Mom definitely lived better than any of us ever will before she met my father. Trust fund New York City artist who traveled the entire damn world before she was 25. Nowadays she supports my father by working at an Italian place. Still wonder what she saw in my father to give that up.

As for me?
Just your normal email marketer. It ain't much, but I can live comfortably and self sustainably for now. And you know, maybe that's all I need.


----------



## eDove (Apr 5, 2021)

Hell no. My parents were fresh-out-the-womb ex-druggies that have been destitute up until this year. My mom spermjacked my dad when she was nineteen, he was twenty-one, and they got married with no vision for their lives. Growing up with constant money issues fucked me up really bad as a kid. Broke parents are fucking annoying.

I'm married young also, but my husband and I have a cute little brick house and steady income. We'd love to have children, but we're holding off until we really, _really_ ready - financially, maturity-wise, et cetera.

I don't hate my parents. They're still together today and they love each other very much, but both of them were emotionally-stunted and they neglected me 'cause their financial troubles were so pressing. I didn't feel taken care of by them. I spent 80% of my young childhood with my grandparents because they made me feel loved.

I don't want to give that stressful upbringing to my future kids. I'd rather die than subject my kids to that bullshit.


----------



## L50LasPak (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm broke right now but my parents were kind of fuckups when they were my age, so I actually have way better credit than either of them did.


----------



## Alkaline Cab (Apr 5, 2021)

College specifically started intentionally jacking up their prices starting around the 90's. And now it's seems like college is necessary for a job past min wage (culturally; doesn't matter if you'd do fine in a trade school). 
Wouldn't be surprised if real prices of apartments and housing boomed past regular inflation, too.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Apr 6, 2021)

Yes and no, honestly. I definitely have access to a lot of things nowadays that get taken for granted that my parents would've seen as an absolute luxury, although certain other things have gotten much more expensive, even taking inflation into account. The biggest offender for this sort of thing is housing - at least over here, houses that used to cost £20,000-£30,000 even as recently as the 90s are now going for close to £200,000, and wages haven't gone up even close to that amount.

I'd happily give up modern luxuries in exchange for being able to actually afford a house.


----------



## Vulva Gape (Apr 6, 2021)

No, even though adjusting for inflation I'm making less money than they were at my age. But I have a better career path that should pay off in 10 years.

The average "poor" American today is much richer than the "poor" from 40 years ago. Due to capitalism and inflation, now I have powerful computers in my pocket that allow me to do things and have luxuries my parents never dreamed of.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Apr 6, 2021)

Nah my parents had me really young, like my shithead grandparents actually suggested my mom get an abortion young.
While they had me and my brother to feed with nothing but an Army NCO paycheck, I have a bachelors and a masters with a decent(ish) paying job.

Only difference is more inflation thanks to government retardation.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Apr 6, 2021)

At almost 40 my mom had a kid graduating highschool (me) and shared a house with her partner who inherited it from his parents and drove a car she got from money she got when a family member died. She's had a few jobs over the years, but never multiple jobs at once and while she's not rich, especially compared to some family members on her side, she's never been really hard up. 

My father was on his second marriage with someone who was, unbeknownst to him at the time, greasing another pole. He has worked in the same civil sector since I've been alive, has never drove, always rented and actually still rents the same place he had when he was still with my mom. 

At the same age, I've had enough jobs to fill up a couple pages on a resume just listing the place of work and job title. I've lived in many different places, often times with neighbours who I wouldn't be surprised to see on Cops: Crackhead Edition. Not that I want to think of my parents sex life, or sound like I'm bragging, but I've been with more people in a night than they ever have. Currently married, first and only, and my husband is more of a slut than I am. No kids (or abortion) resulting from said sex, so I have more freedom than my parents. What I lack in money compared to my parents, I've gained in interesting life experiences.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Apr 6, 2021)

Grandparents? Yes. Parents? No. In-laws? Yes.


----------



## Shroom King (Nov 2, 2021)

Both of my parents didn't understand money when I was young (thanks, assholes), so I am better at my age with my net worth than they were at this same age.


----------



## Cool Username (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Nov 2, 2021)

My answer is “no”.  I have no desire to powerlevel here so I won’t get into specifics, but my quality of life as an adult is a vast improvement from the conditions I grew up in as a child.

That’s me personally, though.  I’ll freely admit that the United States as a whole was a MUCH better place back then.  A Whopper only cost $0.99, a gallon of gas cost the same.  Diesel was cheaper than gas back then.  8 quarters got me a pack of Luckies out of the cigarette vending machine at the grocery store.  That sweet spot between the end of the Satanic Panic and the beginning of the Global War On Terror.  That was as good as it gets and it’ll never be that good again.


----------



## tehpope (Nov 2, 2021)

Probably yeah. I'm lucky that I got a raise this year. So I'm doing better than most lol.


----------



## Death Grip (Nov 2, 2021)

Mother had a rent controlled apartment and an cushy government job but constantly complained about having no money. Credit cards and alcohol were her weakness.
I didn't get a a credit card until my mid thirties as a consequence. 
I have a small amount of savings and can just about afford life but my mother was definitely in a better position financially than I am (Minus the credit cards and alcohol) 
My father once tried to tell me that life doesn't cost more nowadays than it did back then. I laughed in his face.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Nov 2, 2021)

Death Grip said:


> Mother had a rent controlled apartment and an cushy government job but constantly complained about having no money. Credit cards and alcohol were her weakness.
> I didn't get a a credit card until my mid thirties as a consequence.
> I have a small amount of savings and can just about afford life but my mother was definitely in a better position financially than I am (Minus the credit cards and alcohol)
> My father once tried to tell me that life doesn't cost more nowadays than it did back then. I laughed in his face.


This is true in many ways, though I can see what he's saying.

Many of my parents' generation basically didn't enjoy any luxuries to the extent that even a working class peasant does today. No expensive electronics, no frequently eating out, no new clothes constantly or European holidays; no German cars (leased or otherwise) fancy gadgets and 'toys,' nor burning cash on drugs or expensive booze. Call that 'living' if you want, but it's no wonder they were able to save a proportionally decent amount of earnings even when things like inflation and increased COL are factored in.

Nevertheless, us youngins' are still getting fucked.


----------



## DNA_JACKED (Nov 2, 2021)

Nope. Both my parents had jobs at my age, but both were dealing with debt. Both had jobs that required college degrees. They then bought a house that was frankly too expensive for what they had. Most of our lives we were poor, my father said he didnt feel financially secure until he hit 50.

Meanwhile, I ignored the "go to college" shit and went into IT instead. Walked into a good job out of high school and never looked back. I bought a house in my early 20s, and saved enough money to have a car that was faster then a mustang GT 350 was when my dad was in high school, because modern cars are just stupid fast.


nigger of the north said:


> This is true in many ways, though I can see what he's saying.
> 
> Many of my parents' generation basically didn't enjoy any luxuries to the extent that even a working class peasant does today. No expensive electronics, no frequently eating out, no new clothes constantly or European holidays; no German cars (leased or otherwise) fancy gadgets and 'toys,' nor burning cash on drugs or expensive booze. Call that 'living' if you want, but it's no wonder they were able to save a proportionally decent amount of earnings even when things like inflation and increased COL are factored in.
> 
> Nevertheless, us youngins' are still getting fucked.


Very true. My parents didnt have high speed internet (or any internet), nor mobile phones, central air, new clothes, gadgets, or toys. Cars had 150K miles when we bought them. Eating out was for celebrations only.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Nov 2, 2021)

Can't afford a house and new car on minimum wage as a full-timer. I'm not sure if is possible in the Midwest due to lower cost of living. Either way, the recent couple of decades' worth of inflation after the US decoupled from the gold standard isn't helping either.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Nov 6, 2021)

My Mother only worked part time at my age but still managed to save up a 23K down payment in 4 years for a house that looked like this back in 1991 (she also managed to get a mortgage)





Don't believe the Boomers when they say they had to ''work hard''. They barely had to lift a thumb to get what they wanted. That's just how it was back then, as long as you could finish high school and show up for work your path to being a homeowner and having plenty of disposable income was guaranteed. Life followed an uneventful and easy trajectory back then for them.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Nov 7, 2021)

Nah. I'm not rich or even decently off, but I don't rely on gibmedats and am not at risk of homelessness. That makes me better off than my entire family tree going back 10 generations, added together.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Nov 7, 2021)

No, but only because I got lucky gambling on the stock market/crypto invested wisely.

As a random dude with a decent education and an average income? Definitely.

My grandfather bought a house for him and his stay-at-home wife to raise their five kids in no problem when he was in his early-mid twenties, they never really wanted for anything and were able to pursue education to their ability and desire without having to worry about tuition, books etc

My parents, comparably educated and with a decent income could still afford to have my mother raise us, two kids, in a house they could comfortably pay for.

As for my generation you'd better have a seriously well paying job, a dual income or be willing to settle for substandard housing. Five kids? Fuck no, maybe one and if you want a decent standard of living you'd better go the dual income route. I can only imagine what's in store for the fucking zoomers.


----------



## Fish Fudge (Nov 9, 2021)

No. Not getting into specifics, but I've lucked out in an incredibly niche field. Worked on an "average" income for years, now I easily make more than they did at the same age.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Nov 10, 2021)

Depends on how you look at it.

Monetarily, my parents were very wealthy.  However, they also didn't have basically anything I do.  No internet.  No cell phone.  Home computers were prohibitively expensive and mostly useless.  Cars were unsafe shitboxes.  Air conditioning was rare.  Adjusted for inflation, most of the household gadgets I use on the regular, if they existed at all, were five times the cost they are now, and most of them sucked ass.  Really the only upside to life, financially speaking, is that housing was insanely cheap back then, but houses weren't built terribly well either.  Plus that can be mostly offset by just not living anywhere near a city.

I would much rather live a lower middle class life today then an upper middle class life back then, speaking purely from a luxury standpoint.  Life has gotten really good really fast.  However, that's also why people are going so fucking crazy for no apparent reason.  Look up the Behavioral Sink.  You'll never look at humanity the same way again.


----------



## Friend of Dorothy Parker (Nov 10, 2021)

North America said:


> Can't afford a house and new car on minimum wage as a full-timer. I'm not sure if is possible in the Midwest due to lower cost of living. Either way, the recent couple of decades' worth of inflation after the US decoupled from the gold standard isn't helping either.


The last time there was inflation of any significance was around 1981 (that's FORTY years ago).  Since then, it's been a few percent, hardly anything (until the last month or two, when it's gone above 5% for the first time in ever).  





						Historical Inflation Rates: 1914-2021 | US Inflation Calculator
					

The table of historical inflation rates displays annual rates from 1914 to 2021. Rates of inflation are calculated using the current Consumer Price Index published monthly by the Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS). BLS data was last updated on December 10, 2021 and covers up to November 2021. The...




					www.usinflationcalculator.com
				




Housing and college costs, however, have become disproportionately less affordable over similar period.


----------



## The Big O (Nov 10, 2021)

Currently? Yeah, very much so. I'm at the age when my parents _had _me. I don't really have room to bear resentment since they're both still alive and had a lot of hardships going through their young adulthoods too, since they were both lower-middle-class upbringings at best, had my two older sisters, and didn't finally buy a house until I turned 7. Hell, it took me most of my 20s to get off my ass and start making something more of my life. I'm better off for it these days, but I've still got a ways to go if I want to be a homeowner (and that's easier said than done when I'm basically a bachelor on a solo income.)


----------



## cowboytakeshi (Nov 10, 2021)

until the past few years I would say no. My primary parents didn't know how to save money; spending it on trying to look more than lower middle class and to get intoxicated. 
I used to think it wasn't fair that they got "luxuries" I didn't have at my age and one got to go to school which used to be my goal. however they gave me infinite lessons on how not to spend and how to hold on to good jobs by not acting like they did. Also I found out the college system is bullshit and learning a trade or getting certs is way better for my life. I still get a bit upset that they scared me from starting to build credit until recently, but at the end of the day that was my own choice. 
I do feel lucky that their inability to be motivated or successful made me get motivated to be stable.


----------



## Cowboy Cat (Nov 11, 2021)

Absolutely, but they also had it a lot easier. They both worked working class jobs and were able to afford a (small and shitty but still) house and be married by the time they were my age. My partner and I both have similar tier jobs and between the two of us can only just afford a one bedroom apartment, and there's no way in hell we could afford a wedding if we were so inclined. Housing prices have gone through the roof in my area + jobs don't pay well compared to the cost of living.


----------



## celebrityskin (Nov 11, 2021)

Nah, my parents had 2 kids by the time they were my age. Feelsbadman


----------

